# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  مرجع سوکت

## benyamin_pc

سلام به همه
یه مرجع برای قسمت سوکت در سی شارپ میشه معرفی کنین که کمی هم درباره هر فرمان توضیح داده باشه؟؟(Ebook یا Pdf یا .....)

----------


## omid_Ahmadi

می تونی توی MSDN راهنمای مربوط به نیم اسپیس System.Net رو بخونی

----------


## فرهاد شفق

اگر کارت گیره میتونی از کامپوننت Winsock استفاده کنی سری کارت رو راه می اندازه !
ولی اگه نه می خوای اصولی که باید همون فرمایش آقای احمدی
من خودم کامل یه مقاله با کمک msdn برای به یاد موندن خودم نوشتم برای کار با سوکت یکم در گیرم بشه می زارم رو سایت استفاده کنی

----------


## sepelloo

C Sharp Network Programming
C#‎ Network Programming 
by Richard Blum   ISBN:0782141765 
Sybex © 2003 (647 pages) 
This book helps newcomers get started with a look at the basics of network programming as they relate to C#‎, including the language’s network classes, the Winsock interface, and DNS resolution.




Table of Contents  
 C#‎ Network Programming  
 Introduction  
 Part I - Network Programming Basics 
 Chapter 1 - The C#‎ Language 
 Chapter 2 - IP Programming Basics 
 Chapter 3 - C#‎ Network Programming Classes 
 Chapter 4 - DNS and C#‎ 
 Part II - Network Layer Programing 
 Chapter 5 - Connection-Oriented Sockets 
 Chapter 6 - Connectionless Sockets 
 Chapter 7 - Using The C#‎ Sockets Helper Classes 
 Chapter 8 - Asynchronous Sockets 
 Chapter 9 - Using Threads 
 Chapter 10 - IP Multicasting 
 Part III - Application Layer Programming Examples 
 Chapter 11 - ICMP 
 Chapter 12 - SNMP 
 Chapter 13 - SMTP 
 Chapter 14 - HTTP 
 Chapter 15 - Active Directory 
 Chapter 16 - Remoting 
 Chapter 17 - Security 
 Index  
 List of Figures  
 List of Tables  
 List of Listings  
 List of Sidebars

----------


## ARA

کتاب فارسی هم داره 
برنامه نویسی شبکه در محیط NET.
نوشته رامین مولاناپور انتشارات دیباگران

----------


## AFSHIN_REFUA

شما emule را از اینترنت بگیرید 4mb است بعد هر Ebook بخواهی توش هست
من wrox را ترجیح میدم
اگر search کنی emule  project پیداش میکنی

----------


## mohsen.net

یکی ار بهترین سایتها
هم بر اساس موضوع دسته بندی کرده هم انتشارات
دو تا کتاب در زمینه سوکت در سی شارپ توش دیدم
www.flazx.com

----------


## ahmadreza517

سلام دوست عزیز  به آدرس زیر سر بزن 
برنامه نویسی سوکت :
http://howprg.blogfa.com/post-6.aspx

----------

